# RO



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Do piranha's like RO(Reverse Osmosis) water?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i use it and i think it is the best water, soft, neutral to slightly acidic and pure, why shouldnt they?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Every fish likes better water parameters and with Revesre Osmosis you purify the water.I haven't try it on P's only in Dicus.(in the past i don't have now)

Jim


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im not sure.. but I know DonH would've answered your question like lightning if this was posted in the *Water Chemestry* forum


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok an update on the R/O situation, iv been using it for a week now, my f???ing ph is 5! fish seem to be ok though?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> ok an update on the R/O situation, iv been using it for a week now, my f???ing ph is 5! fish seem to be ok though?


 Are you using pure R/O or reconstituting it with something (buffers or tap water) to replace minerals and carbonates?

X-D-X: R/O water is good for piranha IF you remain consistent with using it and prepare it to their desired parameters. It's usually used for specific purposes like breeding or if your water source is very hard and/or alkaline. Otherwise, I recommend you stay with tap water to facilitate water changes and keeping water parameters stable.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok, i would say i have 70% R/O the rest tap, i was wondering about R/O having the essential minerals taken out? i have more than hard tap water, i have to use a chisel and hammer to get it out the bloody tap. may be in future i will do water changes with a 60 r/o 40 tap mix?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

dont know sorry


----------

